# wire cutters at Aldi



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

From Sunday , Aldi are doing wire cutters for €3.99 here in Ireland, I assume they will be available in England as well. These are great if you have mesh to cut, it's possible to cut right up to the square & avoid trimming later.

Three types, straight, right & left cut.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for that very useful info


----------

